# 1st regression sizing (pictures)...



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't read it. What does it measure?


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

I tried to zoom them here: http://www.sendpix.com/albums/06070608/ed3jf3dnyl/

They appear to be 5.1ish. You can zoom in on the picture by clicking it and you can zoom in further with another click.

Doug


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I counted it to be 5.2mm. From the image, I used the mark at 2.5mm as "zero" and counted across 10 cells which took me to 7.7mm. 
Nice photo!
Waya


----------

